# Dicks ScoreCard Rewards



## russ010 (Jan 30, 2009)

wow... they are opening a new Dicks about 2 miles from my house in the next few months... I guess I'll be going in there to see what kind of stuff I can waste money on


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats cool Joe, great to hear the good news. Dicks gives you $10 for every 300 pts, so thats sounds about right. The points do have expiration dates though, mine currently are going to expire in February.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 31, 2009)

dicks is the expensive version of Gander Mountain for those of you that knows what that is. I do like the Shaw Grisbey Spinning reels though...


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm, IMO Gander Mtn is the expensive version of Dicks. Gander thinks thier stuff is made of gold or something!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty decent surprise to me =D>


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2009)

Around here Gander is little more expensive than BPS and Cabelas is more expensive than either. Haven't made the drive up to Dicks. Got some 10% off coupons in the grab bag from the WOW benefit so I might just head up there. If I don't use them I'll post them here so someone else can use them.


----------

